
The Performance Cost of Server Side Rendered React on Node.js - sidcool
https://malloc.fi/performance-cost-of-server-side-rendered-react-node-js
======
gabemart
Is anyone using React for server-side rendering of dynamic content without
some kind of caching? I've done some server-side React stuff, but only in
cases where only a tiny percentage of requests will ever be served uncached
content. Is it common to do otherwise?

